
Silicon Valley's LSD habit is exploding, leads to how-to tutorials over Skype - Mz
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/A-startup-founder-is-teaching-people-how-to-12249871.php#item-39786
======
metalliqaz
May as well be magnetic bracelets or one of a hundred other trendy bullshit
that has come and gone. Oh, except the micro-dosing trend is highly illegal
and puts users at risk of brain damage.

